# Movie bikes-where are they now?



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2012)

George McFly's Schwinn Black Phantom, Pee Wee Herman's cruiser, the BMX bikes from E.T., ever wonder what happened to these iconic bikes? Crushed? Sold? Sitting in a back lot in Hollywood/Hollyweird? We always talk about where we see the bikes, but never of their whereabouts. Anything?


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2012)

*PeeWee's bike sold for $17,877*

Found this tid bit on the PeeWee bike sold for $17,877

http://bitsandpieces1.blogspot.com/2007/02/pee-wee-hermans-bike.html


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 26, 2012)

*Phantom*

I have the black phantom that was used in the movie born on the forth of july


----------



## walter branche (Feb 26, 2012)

*Pee Wee*

Bike is displayed in the Bicycle Museum of America ,, Marilyn Monroes bike is in a Florida bicycle collection..The highwheel bicycle used in the movie Essence of Irwin ,is owned and ridden  by me ,and it is shown @ the 1hour 30 minute mark in the movie ,. Full Screen -spinning tight circles in the street-1889 Overman Wheel Co. Victor Light Roadster 54"==wpb


----------



## partsguy (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweet! Has anybody seen Back to the Future II? I've always wondered what the blue bike was the Doc was riding. Anybody?


----------



## walter branche (Feb 26, 2012)

*movie bikes*

I was scanning my brain and remembered ,while working for the Schwinn Museum in Chicago , the curator Jim Hurd , lent 5 bikes to a movie .,I think it was back to the future 2 , 3 bikes were returned in horrible condition, 1 of the 5 was absorbed by the actor Mike j. Fox , Jim told me I could get a big pat on the back if I could get the bike back from Fox,..  Also do you remember the 56" Victor highwheel leaning on the wall behind Clint Eastwoods couch ,in Play Misty For Me


----------



## OldRider (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope theres good, solid provenance attached to these "movie" bikes. I remember a few years ago here on the CABE I think it was we picked apart an ebay listing for Pee Wee's bike, anything for top dollar I guess


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 26, 2012)

...and don't forget the movie trikes! The one Jane Withers was chasing Shirley Temple with in "Bright Eyes" : http://miss-shirley-temple.tumblr.com/post/8267059700/thejeanicole-shirley-temple-in-bright

Here's some info about the tricycle used in the "Addams Family" back in the '60s: http://www.yourprops.com/-THE-ADDAM...The-Addams-Family--TV---1964--prop-18906.html

Plus, the numerous 1920s and '30s trikes appearing in various "Our Gang" shorts, either as whole trikes or disassembled to make other wheeled contraptions. Where are they now?

Dave


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Feb 26, 2012)

*What about this one?*

Where is it and does anyone know what kind it is?

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid - Bicycle Ride Scene

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5324046551371173751#


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 26, 2012)

*Wizard of Oz Bike? And E.T.?*

What was the bike used on the Wizard of Oz? Who owns it  today? Also the  famous over the moon BMX bike in E.T? Just wish they could have used a stingray for that scene!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 26, 2012)

dxmadman said:


> What was the bike used on the Wizard of Oz? Who owns it  today? Also the  famous over the moon BMX bike in E.T? Just wish they could have used a stingray for that scene!




In 1982? A Sting-Ray? You've gotta be kidding!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 26, 2012)

I like looking in the back ground for bikes, like the indian jones series. There are also bikes in The Notebook, Road to Perdition, Jumanji, It and Im sure some more.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 26, 2012)

*Gump movie*

There were some nice Schwinns in Forest Gump. when they chaised him in front of his house.
 Mitch


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 26, 2012)

*how about*

Karate Kid, goonies, and current movie J. Edgar, he rides a 1919 bicycle.


----------



## z-4wheldrft (Feb 26, 2012)

*karate kid*

i belive  karate kid had a mongoose 2-4


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 26, 2012)

the wiz of oz bike was i think a early excelsior(spelling). i paused the movie to look at it carefully


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm gonna have to remember that about the notebook. My girlfriend likes that movie I like the AA flat bed Ford he drives in the beginning. After that my memory gets fuzzy but there are more. In I Am A Criminal there is a scene with a kid on a new balloon era tanker in his room pretending to race board track. It's a black and white mob/gnaster movie I have Ill see if I can either find the clip or upload it somehow.


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 27, 2012)

The Sandlot had good ones but I don't remember what bikes since I haven't seen it in a while but Ernest Scared Stupid had some 60's Murray made bicycles plus others I don't remember.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 27, 2012)

kngtmat said:


> The Sandlot had good ones but I don't remember what bikes since I haven't seen it in a while but Ernest Scared Stupid had some 60's Murray made bicycles plus others I don't remember.




The sequel_ The Sandlot 2_ (2005, direct to DVD) featured a wide array of Muscle Bikes.

This is cool and all, but I am really wondering where these bikes are at now?

For cars, there is _Herbie Rides Again_ and in the finale scene, an army of VW Bugs chases Mr. Hawk and his crew away. None of those VW Bugs have yet been found.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 27, 2012)

*ET Bike*

Elliot rode a Kuwahara in ET. I think that is part of the reason survivors, even if not the same model, demand pretty good money.  I picked one up at a thrift store for $30 and I think it sold on Ebay for over $500.

There was a late 80's PG scary movie called Silver Bullet, Gary Busey was in it.  The main character was a kid in a wheelchair, but he had a motorized trike/wheelchair/hotrod that was pretty cool. I'd like to reproduce it for my boys .




btw I guess this is my 1000th post! lol


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2012)

Brady kids bikes.... Opie's bike.... Leave it to Beaver.... Lassie.... it goes on and on.....


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 27, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> The sequel_ The Sandlot 2_ (2005, direct to DVD) featured a wide array of Muscle Bikes.
> 
> This is cool and all, but I am really wondering where these bikes are at now?
> 
> For cars, there is _Herbie Rides Again_ and in the finale scene, an army of VW Bugs chases Mr. Hawk and his crew away. None of those VW Bugs have yet been found.




Cool, I never watched most of Herbie Rides Again because I didn'y like the non original Herbie parts which the 1997 Bruce Campbell Herbie movie said you can only use his parts because that is part of what makes him the way he is and without it he would just be a normal VW.





Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Elliot rode a Kuwahara in ET. I think that is part of the reason survivors, even if not the same model, demand pretty good money.  I picked one up at a thrift store for $30 and I think it sold on Ebay for over $500.
> 
> There was a late 80's PG scary movie called Silver Bullet, Gary Busey was in it.  The main character was a kid in a wheelchair, but he had a motorized trike/wheelchair/hotrod that was pretty cool. I'd like to reproduce it for my boys .
> 
> ...





Here are some promo pics of the Silver Bullet trike that I found online somewhere and a Murray made Spaceliner frame style bike that looked orange.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2012)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Elliot rode a Kuwahara in ET. I think that is part of the reason survivors, even if not the same model, demand pretty good money.  I picked one up at a thrift store for $30 and I think it sold on Ebay for over $500.
> 
> There was a late 80's PG scary movie called Silver Bullet, Gary Busey was in it.  The main character was a kid in a wheelchair, but he had a motorized trike/wheelchair/hotrod that was pretty cool. I'd like to reproduce it for my boys .
> 
> ...




*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 27, 2012)

There are 3 real herbies at Mid-America motor works and one actually lives in Ohio. I think the one in Ohio is the only one that still has the movie interior all the rest are restored like a normal bug.


----------



## MR D (Feb 28, 2012)

What's interesting to note on that Silver bullet trike is the flames on the front are different in those pictures above. I wonder if there were more than one used, or they had an accident and had to reproduce the paint...or the complete fairing.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 28, 2012)

MR D said:


> What's interesting to note on that Silver bullet trike is the flames on the front are different in those pictures above. I wonder if there were more than one used, or they had an accident and had to reproduce the paint...or the complete fairing.




I think that with Gary Busey on the set in the the 90's any number of things could have happened to that machine.          Thanks Bricycle!


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know about how they filmed it but one is from an earlier scene but they usually build more than one fo films when it is a part of the main character but I guess they tried to make it look better & better or something.


The movie is from 1985 by Dino De Laurentis Productions in his Wilmington NC Studio that also made Cat's Eye before & Maximum Overdrive after Silver Bullet.


One of the little two lane road he rides the trike on looks like one of the roads they showed the Western Star Happy Toyz truck go by in a scene of M/O but Gary Busey might have happened to but who knows lol.


----------

